# Izaak's Wit and Wisdom



## kvanlaan (Aug 25, 2007)

As we had breakfast and prepared to head up to the house of the Lord this day, Izaak (the one on the left in the avatar) was talking about his age to Elizabeth and how old he would be when he was a grown-up. Elizabeth mentioned to this four year old that when he was 18 he might need to go off to university. His response? Great concern and...

Izaak:"But I'm going to need a computer and a Puritanboard."
Elizabeth: "How are you going to get one?"
Izaak: "Well, I'm going to buy it."
E: "Why do you need a Puritanboard?"
I: "So that the next day I can tell my children what I saw on the Puritanboard."

I'm starting to think that too many family devotional illustrations are coming from all you kind folks here!

Also, we just had the third and final part of our homestudy done for the Ethiopian adoption, and this time our boys had some real zingers to share. Here are some things the boys said at different points in their interviews:

Izaak: If I really wanted to, I could be a plant.

Social Worker: Why do you want more children in your family?
Joseph: To increase the Kingdom of Heaven. 

Izaak: I'm a boy, that means I have a penis. All boys have one. Did you know that?

Social Worker: Do you know how many children your family is going to have altogether?
Izaak: Nope. But we're going to cover this whole house with children. It's going to be like a party of children. 

Social Worker: What if someone said to you, "Those aren't your brothers because they don't look like you"?
Izaak: I would say, "_In the name of Jesus_, be still!" And then I would tie them up. 

Happily, in spite of the above, we passed. Woohoo!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Social Worker: What if someone said to you, "Those aren't your brothers because they don't look like you"?
> Izaak: I would say, "_In the name of Jesus_, be still!" And then I would tie them up.



Oh, I love this one...they're going to wish they had been still after he ties them up!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 26, 2007)

Very funny, Josh.  Chloe sounds like the type that comes up with those on a regular basis! (There's a whole new blog unfolding before you...)

It reminds me of the time that Esther "figured out" why bovine milk is good for you - because it has _cow_sium in it!


----------

